# Premie kid, advice please



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

So, Venus kidded last night sometime between midnight and 5am. Triplet buck kids, 2 stillborn and one that’s fighting to live. This kid is 10 days early, we bred AI and there’s no mistaken dates. He was a little chilled, 97 when we brought him in. 45 minutes in a towel tent with the hairdryer only got him to 98 so I put him in a bag and into the sink with 105 water. Once he was over 100 he got a couple ounces of warmed colostrum bottle fed. 

He has hair, teeth are close to erupting, he sucked the bottle down like a champ. His ears are thinly haired, he hasn’t stood although he tries, and while he’s good size he’s very lean. 

He’s currently wrapped up and asleep on my lap. Venus is so upset and calling and searching. I’d really, really like to get him back to her. 

Is there any chance I could do that? What are the odds on premie kids? I’ve been breeding goats for over a decade but I’ve only had one premie and it wasn’t born here so bottle raised in the house the first 2 weeks. 
What should I be most concerned about?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Bumping to make it more visible on the home page


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

No advice but wishing you and premie and Venus good luck! I hope she gets to have him nearby soon!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> Bumping to make it more visible on the home page


any chance you could tag the goat gurus for me?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> So, Venus kidded last night sometime between midnight and 5am. Triplet buck kids, 2 stillborn and one that's fighting to live. This kid is 10 days early, we bred AI and there's no mistaken dates. He was a little chilled, 97 when we brought him in. 45 minutes in a towel tent with the hairdryer only got him to 98 so I put him in a bag and into the sink with 105 water. Once he was over 100 he got a couple ounces of warmed colostrum bottle fed.
> 
> He has hair, teeth are close to erupting, he sucked the bottle down like a champ. His ears are thinly haired, he hasn't stood although he tries, and while he's good size he's very lean.
> 
> ...


Can you bring the doe inside? Even with a heat lamp i would not put him outside cause he most likely cannot keep his temp up. You can take him out to nurse every few hours. That might help her to stay bonded to him.

Did you give vit b complex to him?

@toth boer goats @ksalvagno @SalteyLove @Goats Rock @Moers kiko boars @Jessica84


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> any chance you could tag the goat gurus for me?


@happybleats @Damfino 
Here's a couple more


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

He’s had b complex. I wasn’t sure about injectable dose so he got a swipe (about 2 grams) on the roof of his mouth. He sounds like an angry kitten


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I've never personally dealt with a premie but I know a few folks who have. Lungs are one of the last things to develop so premie kids are very susceptible pneumonia and problems associated with not getting quite enough oxygen. Dexamethasone is a steroid that helps speed lung development but it's Rx so you'll need to call your vet. Also, if you can find oxygen it can really help him along. He'll have trouble regulating his body temp so I'm afraid there's no safe way to keep him out with his mom. Perhaps he could go out during the day if it's warm, but definitely keep him under supervision as he's probably not as coordinated as he should be. I do think it's important for he and his mom to maintain a bond so if you can take him out to her several times a day it would probably benefit both of them. She may soon stop crying for him once she realizes you are watching him and you'll bring him back. As long as she stays bonded you'll be able to put him back with her full time once he's out of danger. Good luck!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

@Damfino I have Dex, no oxygen but I do have Dex! I'll try to find a dose. 
Bringing the doe in isn't an option. She's 170 pound Alpine. We don't have a garage either. Kid can't stand. Not for lack of trying though so I may wrap him up and bring him to mom several times a day. She's a super mom and a kid their so I'm not too worried about rejection


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad you have Dex on hand! Having never dealt with this personally, I don't know the dosage for a little one. I think taking the kid out to mama a few times a day will do a lot for her and let her know that she didn't lose all her babies. It's dreadful when mothers go into mourning. If she knows you have him in the house she may still call for him, but she won't be upset in the same way. Goats are smart. My mamas have learned to stop worrying about their kids when they know the humans are watching them.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> @Damfino I have Dex, no oxygen but I do have Dex! I'll try to find a dose.
> Bringing the doe in isn't an option. She's 170 pound Alpine. We don't have a garage either. Kid can't stand. Not for lack of trying though so I may wrap him up and bring him to mom several times a day. She's a super mom and a kid their so I'm not too worried about rejection


Dex is 1cc/100lbs. So get his weight. Replamin gel or selenium vit e gel might help him too. If you have a small dog coat or infant clothes you can put them on him to help keep him warm.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Ok. I fed him, bundled him up in a laundry basket in the house and ran out for an hour of chores and coffee with my vet. 
No Dex as he's breathing well and it'll repress his immune system so only if we have to. I already gave selenium and b and that was vets first question. She said keep him warm and feed every 2 hours and if he's strong enough he'll make it. 
I fed him again when I got back and after 20 minutes of my neighbor playing with him he managed to stand. He can himself on his brisket now too. I brought out to Venus (momma) and she was thrilled to see him and promptly knocked him over and cleaned everything she could reach. He's in a sweater on a heating mat in her stall right now.

For size reference, the cat is 6 pounds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you talked to the vet.

Sounds like you have received good advice.

Hope the little one will be OK.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

He can now get up and take a step or two. I got him nursing a few times but he falls a lot and doesn’t have much strength. It ended being a crazy nice day here, almost 60, so he’s still in sweater and has a heat mat but he is out with his mom. She so much more relaxed with him there but he’s going to have to spend the night inside. 
It’s scary as all get out when he sleeps though, it’s like he has no muscle memory and all sleep is REM sleep. He sprawls and looks as dead as dead can be until you touch him!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Aawww... he's a cutie! I'm glad he's doing so well. I hope he continues to get stronger by the hour!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I just came through a premie delivery .... the best advice I can give you is make sure his temp is not dropping - even when he is up and out of his warm bed it can drop very quickly. Make sure the little guy is peeing and pooping. You may have to do an enema to help him - mine at 16 days early struggled with their poops. Measure your feedings, make sure his tummy is firm but not too full. Best of luck, premies are lots of work. I opted to sleep on the couch next to his bed - he always had a heating pad under him. Hugs...


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

So far he’s holding temp well, refusing the bottle for his moms teat, peeing, and I’m pretty he’s pooping too. His mom is a great bum cleaner so his backside is sparkling clean. 

I did call the vet out for his mom, Venus and while she was here she gave him a once over. The verdict is good. He’s doing well, just needs to gain strength


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

In the house for night, getting loved on by MiniMe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HI..I gave my premie red cell. Vit e selenium gel. Just put a dab on my finger and in his mouth. I left a warm dog sweater on him for a month. He slept more, like the first 4 days. He ate very little. So I gave him red cell everyday for a week. He started acting "normal" when he was a week old. This is Stuffer








Named by Goofy Goat..he was big enough to be a Stocking Stuffer.. Today he is almost 30 lbs. It just takes alot of warmth, patience. And red cell.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

He’s stopped sucking. Won’t nurse from the doe, won’t take the bottle. I’m currently syringe feeding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> He's stopped sucking. Won't nurse from the doe, won't take the bottle. I'm currently syringe feeding.


Try giving him some more B complex to wake his brain back up I'd do it sub q since he's more than 24 hours old.
Can you tube feed him?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I gave more b complex but still oral and then spent 20 minutes getting him FULLY awake and he finally nursed from his mom.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...they sleep alot. I felt that Stuffer was only awake to eat the first 4 days of his life. The extra warmth keeps them sleepy, but it is needed to keep them alive
I would pick him up and take a dry washcloth and brush him with is like a curry. It stimulated him to eat , maybe walk a few steps. Pee & poop. Then nurse, then go back to sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.

You are doing a great job, prayers sent for the little one. :hug:


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Huge progress! Kid managed to stand up, find his mom, get to a teat, and successfully nurse all on his own!!

He has nursed enough that he's covered in orange milk poo!








:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Go Tiny Baby Go!!!! :greatwoot)


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Vet said set up a good windbreak outside the stall and a small one at his heat pad and leave him with mom! I have to check him before bed (10:30/11) and again when hubs leaves for work at 3:30 but I'm still pretty excited he gets to stay with Venus. It's supposed to be in the 40's tonight so not too cold. He's held temp well and I've watched him get up, stretch, pee, nurse, and return to his corner a couple times so I'm hopeful! 
Here they are now, Venus is happier and eating (yay!) and kid is snuggled on his mat!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> Huge progress! Kid managed to stand up, find his mom, get to a teat, and successfully nurse all on his own!!
> 
> He has nursed enough that he's covered in orange milk poo!
> View attachment 174701
> ...


He looks like a Skeeter to me.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Kid finally got a name. My youngest little (7yo) named him Percy. We’re reading Percy Jackson right now. His other suggestions were Little Longlegs, Feather, and Bambi. My oldest is MiniMe (16) and she shot down all those names claiming that the last 2 sounded like 80’s “exotic dancer” names! 

If it went much longer he was going to end up Lil’ Dude because that’s what we all called him!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Percy is a great name  that's a good book series too!
Such great progress, I'm thrilled for you! YAY,


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

He’s trying to bounce this morning! I’m so relieved! Vet did say to give him a few days to filter out the toxins from the dead’s kids he was in utero with. 

I’m always surprised at how fast things can progress, better or worse, with goats. I know it in my head but it still continues to surprise me. Also how much fast action can make a difference


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:goodjob::great::clapping:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh GREAT JOB! STUFFER has Premie BUDDIE NOW! YAY LITTLE DUDE!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Premie Percy is doing great. He's only nursing one side but he's nursing well. Venus is giving a gallon a day over what Percy takes. I'm hoping she bumps up a bit in her production so I'm milking 3x day right now. Percy bounces all around the milk room and kitchenette while I milk. He's hilarious!

Here's proof he's nursing


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CBPitts said:


> Premie Percy is doing great. He's only nursing one side but he's nursing well. Venus is giving a gallon a day over what Percy takes. I'm hoping she bumps up a bit in her production so I'm milking 3x day right now. Percy bounces all around the milk room and kitchenette while I milk. He's hilarious!
> 
> Here's proof he's nursing
> View attachment 175115


You can tape his fav teat and teach him it is ok to nurse both sides. . Just make sure he actually does it since he is a wee tike and needs all the goods mama is sharing.


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

@Sfgwife, I thought about taping her teat for all of 5 minutes but Percy is doing so well and I'm hesitant to do anything that might make him miss a feed! He's darling but not the brightest kid! I have to milk completely 2x day, everyday, anyway so I'll leave him for time being. 
If any of the others have triplets I'll see if Venus wants one. She's never seen a kid that she didn't want yet! She was licking, murmuring at Olives 2 week old Twinkie earlier today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Teach the kid there are two sides. 
He will get the idea with your help. 

Or you will have to milk her, on that side.


----------

